# Generic Reclast Infusion



## Yoody65 (Sep 5, 2013)

We are an Internal Medicine practice and would like to start giving generic Reclast IV influsions.  So far I have determined 96365 for IV and Q2051 for the medication.  I can't find any info on CMS regarding reimbursement.  Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## OCD_coder (Sep 5, 2013)

You would be correct that the therapeutic infusions 96365, 96366 CPT codes would be correct for generic Reclast.  Documentation should have the start and stop times to justify the codes as you probably are all ready aware.

I don't now what Medicare MAC you are under, but here is an example from NGS for a start.  Also, some additional information I use on occasion from the rheumatology website.

http://apps.ngsmedicare.com/SIA/ARTICLE_A46096.htm


http://www.rheumatology.org/Practice/Clinical/Drugsafety/RECLAST_(zoledronic_acid)/


----------

